# Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich



## Petri_Soner (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Da ich in näherer Zukunft meinen Angelschein machen möchte, will ich mir auch gleich neue Ruten für einen Forellenteich zulegen. Mir wurden diese beiden Ruten empfohlen und ich wollte euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen.
In den anderen Thread die ich schon ein paar Tage durchsuche finde ich leider nicht die Antworten die ich suche. :/

Zum schleppen mit Powerbait: 

https://www.angelplatz.de/berkley-trout-dough-series-tds702l--aub520
bzw (die eine Nummer längere)
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B006TMOOI2/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1/253-6934459-4256933?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=DMERMY4QF360RA4400CN&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=556245207&pf_rd_i=B006ZNQ2NA

und diese um mit Sbirolinoangeln bzw. zum Ansitzangeln: 

https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-procaster-trout-3-90m-10-35g--ad0033

Sind diese Ruten in Ordnung oder lieber etwas anderes?
Ist die Procaster auch für andere Ruten als Forellen geeignet?
Wollte für die Ruten nicht mehr als 90€ für den Anfang ausgeben.

Mit freundlichen Gruß, 

Soner


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Zum Schleppen mit Sbiro ^^ nutze ich lieber längere Ruten. 3,60 oder eher 3,90.

Die Daiwa Procaster Trout 3,90m 10-35g ist sicherlich voll in Ordnung.

Für angelplatz.de kann ich dir einen 5 % Gutschein geben, wenn du willst. (schreib mich dann an)


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hi, zum Schleppen mit Forellenteig wäre mir alles unter 2,7m zu kurz, da man ja auch gerne mal etwas tiefer stellt und/oder längere Vorfächer verwendet.
Zu den Ruten an sich kann ich aber leider nichts sagen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Petri_Soner (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Aber wofür wäre die Berkley im oberen Link denn so geeignet

Könntet ihr mir denn Sonst ein paar Tipps oder alternative für ein paar Ruten nennen? 

Weil ich gelesen habe das kurze Ruten mehr zum Spinnen da sind, aber woher weiß ich welches Wurfgewicht für welche Rute bzw für welchen Fisch benötigt wird?

Wollte eine Rute zum Ansitzangel und eine zum aktiven Spinnen mit Teig kaufen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

die Berkley ist halt eher ne leichte Spinnrute. Für kleine Gummifische bestimmt ok.

Was willst du denn alles beangeln?

Meine erste Spinnrute hatte 10-40 g WG.


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

" aktiven Spinnen mit Teig " 
wie genau soll das aussehen?


----------



## Petri_Soner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Erstmals nur Forellen (irgendwo muss man ja anfangen) 

Dachte Anfangs mit der Tremarella Technik... 
Wobei ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe das mit selbst da mit langen ruten 3,90 aufwärts angelt und mit wirklich wenig WG also 2-6g bzw 3-8g

Ich bin zur Zeit verwirrt.. 

Zum Sbirolino und Posenmontage ist die Procaster glaube ich soweit so gut und ich dachte mir das mir noch eine Tremarellarute zu kaufen zum aktive angeln benutze...

Tut mir leid ich habe vor Jahren mal einfach aus Spaß geangelt aber ich will jetzt mit dem Angelnschein richtig lernen wie alles funktioniert.


----------



## Matrix85 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hallo, super das du deinen Angelschein machst, ich wünsche dir auch gleich viel Erfolg. 

Wenn du den Schein hast, würde ich an keinen Forellenteich mehr angeln gehen. Dort lernst du mir Sicherheit nichts was mit angeln zu tun hat. 

Vielleicht kennst du einen Angler der dich an den See, Kanal oder Fluss mal mitnimmt? Oder vielleicht ist hier im Forum jemand der dir hilft? 

Geh auch mit jemand zusammen in ein Angelgeschäft der Ahnung hat. 
Sonst kaufst du nur tackle das nichts taugt und ärgerst dich später. 

Wenn du ein paar Jahre regelmäßig angelst wirst du den Unterschied zwischen einem Forellenteich und Vereinsangler zu einem (echten Angler) erkennen. 

Viel Spaß an dem Sport und Petri heil


----------



## Petri_Soner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Danke sehr!

Aber ich kenne leider keinen Angler bei mir in der nähe der mich mitnehmen könnte. #c

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wer in meinem Bekanntenkreis angelt dafür ist Mettmann(also jetzt nicht den Kreis damit gemeint) glaube ich ein bisschen zu klein. |kopfkrat

Ich würde sehr gerne mal richtig angeln gehen aber das ist halt schwierig wenn man niemanden kennt der das einen "richtig" zeigen kann


----------



## yukonjack (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*



Petri_Soner schrieb:


> Danke sehr!
> 
> Aber ich kenne leider keinen Angler bei mir in der nähe der mich mitnehmen könnte. #c
> 
> ...



Da könnte ein Vereinsbeitritt sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Petri_Soner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Das stimmt schon aber zur Zeit habe ich dadruch das ich im Krankenhaus liege nicht das Geld für ein Verein. 

Wenn ich meinen Angelschein habe möchte ich etwas machen, weil die Vereine sind meistens außerhalb meiner reichweite ( ich habe auch kein Auto somit bin ich auch nicht so mobil) #t

Weil leider kostet die Mitgliedschaft über 200€ :/


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hallo,
hast du bezüglich eines Vereins (was ich durchaus raten würde) schon mal die Suchfunktion benutzt oder unter PLZ 4 gesucht?

P.S. Die Daiwa Procaster Trout ist für den Anfangg vollkommen in Ordnung. Da geht Spiro oder auch Pose.


----------



## macman (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hallo Soner

Wie sehen deine Gewässer aus wo du auf Forelle Angeln willst? See, Teich, FoPu,  viel Baum bestand Tief, Brauchst du Wurfweite????

Die Daiwa Procaster Trout 3,90m 10-35g scheint nicht schlecht zu sein.

Zum Beispiel ,
Für den Bach hab ich eine 1,80m Rute 2-10g Steckrute. Kleine Spinner oder Pilotkugel freie Leine
Für die Kleinen Fopu Teiche und Vereinsgewässer mit Vielen Bäumen.
 Einmal die. 
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/dam-pts-forellenrute-tele-3-10m-5-20g?action_ms=1
für Posen, Schleppen und  kleine Spinner 

und eine alte DAM Tele 3 Meter mit noch weniger Wurfgewicht für Posen.

Will die aber noch ersetzen in die
http://www.ebay.de/itm/WFT-LakeN-Ri...778098?hash=item2a74f40ef2:g:fNYAAOSwKOJYJeWZ

Für Posen und wurfweite aber keine Bäume
http://fischdeal.de/deals/shimano-vengeance-float-390?gclid=CPzLy_GT19ECFQcz0wod1nMD7Q

Für Große Seen benutze ich eine Balzer Spiro 25 in 3,60meter oder eine alte WFT Seatrout 3,35meter mit 10-50g Wurfgewicht.

Verschiedene Gewässer, verschiedene Voraussetzungen, verschiedene Ruten.

Wo willst du in Zukunft noch angeln Rhein oder?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Petri_Soner (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du bezüglich eines Vereins (was ich durchaus raten würde) schon mal die Suchfunktion benutzt oder unter PLZ 4 gesucht?



Na sicher habe ich die Suchfunktion benutzt.  
Der einzige Verein in meiner Nähe wäre in Erkrath, den ich mit ÖVPN gut erreichen könnte. Klar in Düsseldorf gibt's eine Menge aber da ich zur Zeit Geh-Technisch eingeschränkt bin kann ich nicht so viel laufen (Meniskus OP am letzten Freitag und nächsten Monat steht auch eine Kreuzband OP in der Warteliste) von Autofahren ganz zu schweigen (wobei ich auch kein Auto aber Führerschein habe). :q



macman schrieb:


> Wie sehen deine Gewässer aus wo du auf Forelle Angeln willst? See, Teich, FoPu,  viel Baum bestand Tief, Brauchst du Wurfweite????



Ich wollte am Forellenhof Bieker mich erstmals probieren ( http://www.forellenhof-bieker.de/ ) 

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, sind da teilweise auch viel große Bäume. 
Wie groß das Schätzungsweise ist kann ich nicht sagen weil ich zuletzt  vor ca 6-7 Jahren da war und ich nicht weiß ob sich was verändert hat...  |kopfkrat

Wurfweite brauche ich (denke ich mal) glaube ich nicht all zu sehr. Millerscheid wollte ich eventuell irgendwann auch mal einen Besuch abstatten. 



macman schrieb:


> Wo willst du in Zukunft noch angeln Rhein oder?



Rhein wäre natürlich auch super, wobei ich da schon gelesen habe das viele am Rhein eine Feederrute empfehlen würden um sich dem Wasserverhältnissen anzupassen.


----------



## wobbler68 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hallo

Erst mal gute  Besserung.
Das mit den  Geh-Technisch eingeschränkt sein,kenne ich auch.
5 Jahre lang waren 100 m, für mich, ein Marathon.:q 
Deshalb wahrsage ich dir als nächstes Auto einen mit Automatik voraus.|bigeyes
Den kann Mann auch einbeinig( bzw. Rücken schonend) fahren.


Am Forellenteich angelt man mit langen Vorfächern(1m-2,5m) .
Ob nun beim schleppen oder auftreibend vom Grund.
Sagen wir einfach mal 1,5m Vorfach + Wirbel +Bodentaster/Grundblei oder Pose,Sbirolino. =ca.1,65 m |uhoh:
So lang ist dann das was nicht durch den Spitzenring passt,also dein Pendel.
Das an einer zb. 2m Rute geht nicht gut und nur ungenau.


Das Problem dabei ist das du einmal den Haken mit Köder und das Blei(Bodentaster) +Pose als Gewicht hast.
Das ganze soll dann ohne vertüdeln,verknoten ausgeworfen werden.Da tun sich auch geübte Angler schwer.

Geht grade noch mit einer 2.7m Rute,besser sind da 3,6m -4,2m.

Nur zum fischen mit Spinnern und Co reicht eine 1,8m Rute,hat aber nur einen Vorteil bei dichten Uferbewuchs.Ansonsten lieber eine 2,7m nehmen ,die kannst du für alles verwenden.


----------



## Petri_Soner (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Danke erstmal für die ganzen vielen Antworten!

Das mit dem Marathon ist wirklich wahr :q

Zur Rutenlänge zurück
Aber genau deswegen sehe ich das mit der Länge zur Zeit als Problem. Ich habe im Urlaub zwar viel auf Hecht geangelt aber das war auch eher das mein Dad alles vorbereitet hat, aber von Land zu Land und See zu See bzw Teich zu Teich sind die Kniffe anders :q

Zum Forellenhof
Als ich früher mal da war, war es nicht so verwachsen wie es auf den Bildern aussieht |evil:

Aber naja... 

Je mehr ich die Materie des Angelscheins reinsteige desto mehr sausen mir Sachen durch den Kopf, weil es sooo viele verschiedene Rutenarten gibt und ich langsam selbst nicht mehr so weiß auf was ich angeln möchte #q Aber am liebsten auf alles 


Ich habe soweit auch erfahren jenachdem wo am Rhein kann man Aale, Welse, Zander, Rapfen, Hechte und Barsche angeln und diese Schwarzmund-Grundeln |kopfkrat


Ich weiß wirklich nicht wo ich mittlerweile Anfangen soll |uhoh:|bigeyes


----------



## macman (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hi 

Autsch, dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen das alles gut läuft und du schnell wieder Fit bist.

Die Daiwa würde ich an deiner Stelle nehmen.  Bei der Zweiten würde ich so bei 2,7-3,1 Meter mit einem wurfgewicht von 10-30g tendieren die du auch mal zum Spinnen benutzen kannst ob in den Buhnenfelder am Rhein am FoPu oder am See so hast du eine Alternative zum Ansitz mit Pose.

https://www.angelplatz.de/shimano-catana-dx-spinning-300mh--ao2190

oder 

https://www.athleteshop.de/shimano-...-fishing-rod?gclid=CNzRocaZ2dECFQ-3Gwod_QcF2Q

Die Vangeance shad mit 20-50g in 2,70m hab ich selber zum gufiren am Rhein und für den Preis bin ich zu frieden.

Vielleicht haben noch weitere einen guten Tipp#c

Gruß Marco


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

An dem Forellensee ist doch genügend platz zum werfen und weit kannst du da auch nicht werfen.:q
Auch solltest du dir Gedanken machen wie du deine Angeln transportierst ?#c
Eine 2-teilige 3m Spinnrute hat ein Transportmaß vom knapp 1,6m .
Eine 3-teilige 3m Spinnrute hat ein Transportmaß vom knapp 1,1m.
In die meisten Autos passen ca.1,3m gut in den Kofferraum,sonst heißt es Rückbank umlegen.|kopfkrat

Die Daiwa sieht auf dem Papier ganz gut aus.
Mit der kannst du alles machen.Grund,Pose, Sbirolino,Spinner geht alles damit.Und wenn mal was großes(Karpfen +15 pfd.) beißt ,schafft die das auch. 

Dazu eine leichte 4m Rute zb.https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-pts-tremalino-4-00m-3-10g--aa0486
Forellen,Satzkarpfen sind damit gut zu bewältigen.
Damit kannst du dann später auch Weißfische/Köderfische fangen.

Als 3. Rute wäre so etwas hier ganz gut.:q
https://www.angelplatz.de/zebco-atac-feeder-3-30-m-80-g--az0853
oder
https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-topfish-tele-80-pike-6tlg-40-80g-3-60m--ac0799
Die kannst du am Rhein,auf Hecht,Karpfen,Aal nehmen.Für Forelle natürlich auch. 
Mit diesen 3 Ruten kannst du erst mal alles fangen ,was sich so im Teich,See oder Fluss herumtreibt. .#6

Keine Angst in spätestens 2 Jahren hast du sicherlich über 10 Ruten.


----------



## vowa (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Hallo Soner,
in Sachen Verein kann ich Dir den Wülfrather Angelverein empfehlen. Leider mit der Einschränkung, dass es eine begrenzte Mitgliederanzahl gibt und eine kleine Warteliste existiert. Der See befindet sich in Ratingen Homberg, Straße : Am Häuschen. Mehr dazu gern per PN.

Zur Rutenauswahl
Ich fische seit Jahren mit Matchruten. Mit denen kann ich mit Maden an einer Futterstelle angeln oder auch auf Forellen schleppen. Auch eine Wasserkugel kann man gut dranhängen,um in Seemitte auf streifende Forellen zu fischen. Für mich eine unglaubliche Allroundrute.



Gruß aus Mettmann,
Andreas


----------



## Petri_Soner (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei neue Ruten für den Forellenteich*

Ich habe ein paar Ruten zu hause aber die sind soviel ich weiß zum  größten teil alle Hochseeruten (die zum Teil älter sind als ich :q)  bzw Noname-Ruten die zwar im Urlaub ihren dienst verrichtet haben aber naja.. nur so Discounterruten sind.. #t

Die DAM PTS Rute gefällt mir jedoch vom Preis und von dem was die verrichten könnte. :q

Also jenachdem was für eine Rute es ist wäre das einerseits kein Problem wobei meine Rutentasche mit 1,24m wahrscheinlich ziemlich knapp ist. Dadurch das ich zur Zeit auch die Knie probleme habe darf ich erstmal auch mindestens bis Mai wahrscheinlich kein Auto mehr fahren... 
Wobei die Fischerprüfung auch erst im Mai ist somit wäre das ja vom Zeitpunkt stimmig, denn bis dahin darf ich ja legal eh nirgends Angeln |evil:


Und danke auch an die Andreas! 
Finde ich toll das doch jemand hier aus Mettmann mit im Forum ist :vik:


Zu eine meiner Ruten hatte ich auch hier ein Thread eröffnet ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323899 
)und ein bisschen nach Hilfe gesucht, wobei mir aufgefallen ist das ich wahrscheinlich beim Ring vorne an der Spitze etwas nachjustieren muss (nicht das der Ring noch abbricht). #t


----------

